# Seems to be an overabundance of Dutch on this forum, so......



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

.......how many Dutch 70s/80s prog (and proggish) lps youse all want The Deacon to review here?


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Youse Jimmehs thinking it over???


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Well, okay....

Two which The deacon really likes from the Netherlands are 
MACHIAVEL "JESTER" (seems people prefer the first one though) and 
PLACKBAND. Hey Deacon! These two are BELGIAN, are they nit?

WILD HAVANA is a good lp with unique guitar sounds alla Lilenthal.

WINDY CORNER -LOST GARDEN fine lp albeit too long.
........
Here are three real turkeys:
SWEET D'BUSTER -FRICTION have not heard the other two titles. Jan 
Stips was not satisfied with his stint here. No ****. After this he 
formed Tran(s)ister.(Another ***** band)

SLUMBERLAND BAND Dont ask. Sort of hippie-prog. Great coverart 
though!

TON VLASMAN- WHITE ROOM WITH DISINTEGRATING WALLS Again - great 
coverart but thats about it. One meandering acoustic instrumental track is not 
bad, even though sparse. The rest sounds of folky Dylan.

TAMALONE - NEW ACRES like Tull without flute
....


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2018)

yeah but what about Billy Ritchie?


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

nEVER HEARD OF IT.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

the FOOL. 

Here is one super Dutch band that often gets dissed just 
because it consisted in part of a fashion illustrator and a fashion 
designer.
Well -surprize of surprizes - dont you know that persons can excell 
at TWO things as well! (For example just read Aubrey 
Beardsley's "Under the Hill".)

The Fool first opened a boutique in Amsterdam. Later Brian Epstein 
wanted them to redecorate Saville Theatre and make programs. But they 
ended up painting the external wall of the main Apple boutique. They 
designed the innersleeve for Sgt Pepper, although it was not used.
They painted Harrison's fireplace, John's piano and a car, Cream's 
guitars and drums,and designed clothes for the Hollies and Cream, and 
stage wear for the Magical Mystery Tour.
Their coverart includes the first Move lp, Hollies -Evolution,ISB-
5000 Spirits, B. de Groot's - Picknick.
As for the music on the lp -well its most delightful folkpsyche full 
of childish whimsey. Not to mention the crystal-clear sound.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2018)

The Deacon said:


> nEVER HEARD OF IT.


Billy Ritchie claims to be the first to include classical music in his keyboard playing, and Keith Emerson copied his standing up at the keyboard.

I don't know much about prog, but I'm surprised you haven't included Ritchie in the proto prog thread.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Emerson took the knives-into-the-L100 thing from showman-organist Don Shinn (who had two wonderful instrumental lps out - I guess '68.) Also the startling hit-the-reverb-springs effect you hear on The Nice lps.

Emerson:

"he sort of shook the L-100, and the back of it dropped off. Then he got out a screw driver and started making adjustments while he was playing. Everyone was roaring their heads off laughing. So I looked and said 'Hang on a minute! That guy has got something'. I guess seeing Don Shinn made me realize that I'd like to compile an act from what he did. He and Hendrix were controlling influences over the way I developed the stage act side of things". "


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2018)

The Deacon said:


> Emerson took the knives-into-the-L100 thing from showman-organist Don Shinn (who had two wonderful instrumental lps out - I guess '68


Ritchie's 1-2-3 had a residency at the Marquee in 1967. In 1966 they did Paul Simon's America, incorporating a fugue from Bach's WTC and this was before Yes were formed. In the early to mid-60s they were possibly the only power trio fronted by a keyboard.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2018)

All I see is a white screen in post #10. Can you write out your response for me?


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Its a picture of an instructor telling student "And this is where you jam the knives into the keyboard".
...............
Graham Bond is the earliest I know. Directly influenced Emo (Lord & Auger also). I would nt call Graham Bond Organization proto (more towards blues) but his first solo lp ('68) and the closely-following second solo are proto.(And both have a killer Hammond "tone")
"He was the first British musician to use the Hammond organ in tandem with Leslie speakers, the first to build an electronic keyboard and the first to use a Mellotron."

,,,,,,
I see now: Ritchie was part of the trio, CLOUDS whose first lp, "Scrapbook" '68 is most certainly protoprog. Moreso, the second lp, "Up Above Our Heads" (I have both lps on orig. Canadian press)

Emerson has never admitted being influenced by 1-2-3 but it is most likely since he frequented the Marquee back then. (That wis where he first caught sight of Shinn)


Anyways....we are off-topic.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2018)

Interesting.


Focus?


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Aye.
Focus on the subject at hand.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2018)

Not one of your favourites then?


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Weird thread._________


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Tulse said:


> Not one of your favourites then?


Aye Focus is great - and superb on "Moving Waves" lp - but this band is rather obvious when talking Nederland prog, don't you think?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Tulse said:


> Not one of your favourites then?







Focus - Hocus Pocus


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Focus were boring when you had a closer listen after the first storm set down.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm not sure I entirely agree with that.

In any case I shall never forget the excitement I felt on first hearing the Moving Waves album.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm somewhere in the middle. I've had a compilation LP for several decades and give it a spin every couple of years. I quite like it.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Focus are best on the live performances (of which there are several on you tube) where Thijs van Leer plays extended flute improvisations in super over-blow mode and the hammond organ and then gets to yodelling.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Ever heard the Focus "Hokus Pokus" with Akkerman going sitar?


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

I’m not Dutch, but isn’t it a bit rude and insulting to say ‘an overabundance’ ?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

LezLee said:


> I'm not Dutch, but isn't it a bit rude and insulting to say 'an overabundance' ?


Do not loose sleep over it, we Dutch certainly don't . :lol:


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Aye.
Dinnae fash yersell, sweetheart.
Is ainnlay th' Dutch afteraa.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

If you are into UK early folkrock, the Netherlands scene is one you should deffo check out - with the added bonus that most lps feature vocals in perfect English. 

These bands/artists sound very Fairportish:

Fungus
Deidre
Vindharpen
Sundown
Chimera
Sido Martins....


----------

